# Happy Friday from Illinois



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Its cool to see boats like this out of salt water. What's your use case?


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

goose_ said:


> Its cool to see boats like this out of salt water. What's your use case?


Carp and bass on the flat of the great lakes.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Sounds like fun man. Enjoy your skiff.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

aadduci said:


> Carp and bass on the flat of the great lakes.


One of my clients regularly fished Lake Superior for carp using all his Bonefish patterns and claims that it’s not unusual to boat hundreds of pounds of carp in a week! Those bastards can be tougher than Permit!


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

The Fin said:


> One of my clients regularly fished Lake Superior for carp using all his Bonefish patterns and claims that it’s not unusual to boat hundreds of pounds of carp in a week! Those bastards can be tougher than Permit!


Totally agree they are some spooky fish to say the least.
Here’s some happy Friday viewing


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man cool video but we're going to be chasing Carp down and your going to be frozen


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Man cool video but we're going to be chasing Carp down and your going to be frozen


low of 42 degrees tonight here tonight.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

aadduci said:


> low of 42 degrees tonight here tonight.


Going down to 66 here tomorrow at 7 am but Sunday down to 45 then 77
Going to chase Carp on fly soon
Welcome let us know when freeze out happens


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

aadduci said:


> Long time skiff owner turned new skiff owner again. You guys provide some great information and I’m stoked to be apart of the community.
> View attachment 185992


Welcome aboard brother!


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

Reed Wilson said:


> Welcome aboard brother!


Thanks man.


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

aadduci said:


> Thanks man.


That a skimmer skiff?


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

Reed Wilson said:


> That a skimmer skiff?


Yes sir 16’6” finished deck


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

aadduci said:


> Yes sir 16’6” finished deck


She purdy. Happy fishing my friend!


----------



## Bjorn240 (Jul 24, 2020)

Welcome. I’m in Chicago. Fish the harbors and the St Joe on a 2018 Duxbury dory. Do you fish up in the Beaver Island archipelago? That seems to be the best flats fishing on the lake. I’ve been thinking of towing my boat up there for a week in May.


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

Bjorn240 said:


> Welcome. I’m in Chicago. Fish the harbors and the St Joe on a 2018 Duxbury dory. Do you fish up in the Beaver Island archipelago? That seems to be the best flats fishing on the lake. I’ve been thinking of towing my boat up there for a week in May.


I used to be one of the guides on the island. I worked for indigo guides service at the time. The island and its surrounding waters are incredible. May is a little early to head up there to fish. The water is still too
Cold.


----------



## Bjorn240 (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks for the intel. I’m heading to Quebec in June for fly-in pike fishing so maybe a long weekend in early July then. Love the boat btw. Looks great.


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

Bjorn240 said:


> Thanks for the intel. I’m heading to Quebec in June for fly-in pike fishing so maybe a long weekend in early July then. Love the boat btw. Looks great.


Shoot me a message if you have any questions.


----------

